# Illustrations des Films



## vulcan (28 Février 2008)

On aura beau dire , l'affiche ( illustration) de la pochette du DVD a plus de gueule qu'un screenshot du film quand on parcoure sa bibliothèque sur sin apple TV. j'ai cherché des jolies illustrations pour chacun de mes films et séries (que j'avais converti en mp4), une fois sur apple TV  : certaines sont prises en compte et d'autre pas !! elles ont plus ou moins la même résolution pourtant. quelles images sont compatibles est lesquelles ne le sont pas à votre avis ?

Jpeg ? Bmp ? taille de l'image à ne pas dépasser ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## BigEdison (10 Mars 2008)

POur ma part j'utilise que des JPG et je ne me souci pas de la taille et je n'ai jamais rencontré de problème (pour info je récupère les affiches chez allociné)


----------



## pim (10 Mars 2008)

Je pense que pour que &#63743;TV prenne en compte la modification, il faut gratifier le film d'une lecture sur le Mac, afin qu'il soit synchronisé à nouveau


----------



## patricepnc (16 Mars 2008)

un petit question puisque tu es heureux possesseur de la fameuse boite, sais tu si le transfo de apple tv (externe ?) supporte aussi le 220v ? ( ca metonnerait mais bon); je vais peut etre aux states et me demandais si ca vallait le coup d'un ramener un... sinon il faudra acheter un transfo ce qui m'enchente guere.. voila voila


----------



## BigEdison (18 Mars 2008)

Le transfo de l'Apple TV est interne, et supporte aussi bien le 110V (US) que le 220V (FR)


----------



## patricepnc (18 Mars 2008)

zuper. merci !


----------



## owler (1 Juillet 2008)

vulcan a dit:


> On aura beau dire , l'affiche ( illustration) de la pochette du DVD a plus de gueule qu'un screenshot du film quand on parcoure sa bibliothèque sur sin apple TV. j'ai cherché des jolies illustrations pour chacun de mes films et séries (que j'avais converti en mp4), une fois sur apple TV  : certaines sont prises en compte et d'autre pas !! elles ont plus ou moins la même résolution pourtant. quelles images sont compatibles est lesquelles ne le sont pas à votre avis ?



2 petites questions: 
D'abord, qu'est-ce que sin &#63743;TV?
Ensuite, j'ai effectivement réussi à ajouter des illustrations sur mes films Divx car je retrouve facilement le répertoire où sont classés ceux-ci sur &#63743;TV, mais pour ceux qui ont été synchronisés par Itune, est-ce la même procédure? Si oui, où puis-je trouver le répertoire qui les regroupe?

Merci 

Owler


----------

